# Control Panel not working



## some-where-in-oxford

Just went into the motorhome this evening to check water drained and taps left on.

Pressed "ON" on the control panel and it does not light up.

The lights on the sky box and Camos dome are lit up, these only light up when the control panel is on.

For now have pulled fuses on the Camos circuit.

So panel does not light up, habitation lights will not come on, water pump does not switch on.

Looks like part of the circuit is off, yet the feed to Camos is still on. Usually these lights go out when the panel is switched off.

Is there a reset function on the panel, maybe by pressing two buttons at same time?

Was there a flash upgrade for this panel?

NE183-M8

It has done this before, but coming back later it has switched on.

When I had Habitation service done earlier this year, I mentioned the panel had intermittent fault, but was told if the fault did not occur when checked by service engineer there is nothing they can do.

So I wonder if anyone else has had similar fault with this control panel?

Thanks


----------



## CLS

If you remove the surround from the display panel then unscrew it. Remove the lead from the panel and allow to reset for a couple of minutes. Plug in and try to turn on ,


Mark


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi,

Mark has suggested the obvious solution, which solves an issue where the panel looses communication with the fusebox. Disconnecting the black data cable forces communication to restart.

The alternative is to remove all power from the vehicle (remove the 20A battery fuses, solar panels and hook-up) and then reconnect after a few minutes. This performs a reset of the fusebox.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## teemyob

*Fast*



SwiftGroup said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mark has suggested the obvious solution, which solves an issue where the panel looses communication with the fusebox. Disconnecting the black data cable forces communication to restart.
> 
> The alternative is to remove all power from the vehicle (remove the 20A battery fuses, solar panels and hook-up) and then reconnect after a few minutes. This performs a reset of the fusebox.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ash


Now that is what I call "Swift Service"

TM


----------



## LisaB

We have been told that you have to make sure the panel is off, before connecting ehu and then switch panel on - otherwise it blows, you then have to take the front off and re- boot it by unplugging


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Many thanks.

I will have a look over the weekend.


----------



## SwiftGroup

LisaB said:


> We have been told that you have to make sure the panel is off, before connecting ehu and then switch panel on - otherwise it blows, you then have to take the front off and re- boot it by unplugging


Hi LisaB,

That's not entirely true. The panel (and more importantly the fusebox) are 12V devices, which use the leisure / vehicle batteries to operate. When arriving on site, and connecting the MHU, you are only providing power to the charger, which "boosts" the voltage in the system.

Unless (on 2008 /2009) MH. you use the "Total Shutdown" function on the control panel, just turning off the control panel doesn't actually fully shut the system down, the fusebox is still active.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Wupert

some-where-in-oxford said:


> Just went into the motorhome this evening to check water drained and taps left on.
> 
> Pressed "ON" on the control panel and it does not light up.
> 
> The lights on the sky box and Camos dome are lit up, these only light up when the control panel is on.
> 
> For now have pulled fuses on the Camos circuit.
> 
> So panel does not light up, habitation lights will not come on, water pump does not switch on.
> 
> Looks like part of the circuit is off, yet the feed to Camos is still on. Usually these lights go out when the panel is switched off.
> 
> Is there a reset function on the panel, maybe by pressing two buttons at same time?
> 
> Was there a flash upgrade for this panel?
> 
> NE183-M8
> 
> It has done this before, but coming back later it has switched on.
> 
> When I had Habitation service done earlier this year, I mentioned the panel had intermittent fault, but was told if the fault did not occur when checked by service engineer there is nothing they can do.
> 
> So I wonder if anyone else has had similar fault with this control panel?
> 
> Thanks


My leisure bat went duff last week

Oaky in with dealer yet again

I have been told that the fuse box, control panel have also failed

The electrician did all of the above checks

He told me this problem is common

Apparently I will have to wait until mid Jan for replacement parts to arrive.

Incidentally my dealer is still waiting for a part ordered from Swifts almost 2 months ago.


----------



## Lonewolf

Wupert said:


> some-where-in-oxford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just went into the motorhome this evening to check water drained and taps left on.
> 
> Pressed "ON" on the control panel and it does not light up.
> 
> The lights on the sky box and Camos dome are lit up, these only light up when the control panel is on.
> 
> For now have pulled fuses on the Camos circuit.
> 
> So panel does not light up, habitation lights will not come on, water pump does not switch on.
> 
> Looks like part of the circuit is off, yet the feed to Camos is still on. Usually these lights go out when the panel is switched off.
> 
> Is there a reset function on the panel, maybe by pressing two buttons at same time?
> 
> Was there a flash upgrade for this panel?
> 
> NE183-M8
> 
> It has done this before, but coming back later it has switched on.
> 
> When I had Habitation service done earlier this year, I mentioned the panel had intermittent fault, but was told if the fault did not occur when checked by service engineer there is nothing they can do.
> 
> So I wonder if anyone else has had similar fault with this control panel?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> My leisure bat went duff last week
> 
> Oaky in with dealer yet again
> 
> I have been told that the fuse box, control panel have also failed
> 
> The electrician did all of the above checks
> 
> He told me this problem is common
> 
> Apparently I will have to wait until mid Jan for replacement parts to arrive.
> 
> Incidentally my dealer is still waiting for a part ordered from Swifts almost 2 months ago.
Click to expand...

Wupert + Some-where-in-oxford,

I can symphthaise with you both.
My control panel has once again proved inoperable.This is the second christmas in a row I will not have my motorhome available for the holiday period.

Last year I had to have both the control panel and the fuse board replaced.Worked OK through the year,but once the cold weather returned,it gave up the 'ghost'......maybe something in that?

If anyone from Swift is reading this.Could you tell me when I can expect my replacement.My dealer has informed me you have had the inoperable control panel for four weeks.

Kind regards,
Lonewolf.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi Lonewolf,

If you would like to PM me your chassis number and dealer details I will chase this up with our Customer Services Team

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Lonewolf

*Control Panel.*



SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Lonewolf,
> 
> If you would like to PM me your chassis number and dealer details I will chase this up with our Customer Services Team
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


Cheers Dave,

That was quick!

I have sent you a PM.Along with the reference number given to me for this repair by my dealer.

Kind regards,
Lonewolf.


----------



## Graham_and_Bev

*Control Panel*

I have a problem with the same panel, as fitted to a Bessacarr 765 (2008).
The ammeter shows a permanent draw on the batteries of 49 amps, no matter what 12 volt appliances are being used. This never changes, whether just on batteries or on electric hookup, it's stuck....
The charging unit is working ok. I have followed advice from the forum ie unscrewed panel removed leads, taken out small silver battery etc, no change. All functions of the panel seem to work ok apart from this.

Any ideas??

Graham


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi Graham

Your symptoms describe the 'current measuring device' on the fusebox has failed. 

When this component fails a default reading is seen on the control panel however this this will not affect usage of the Motorhome electrics.

To resolve this a replacement fusebox is needed and would suggest reporting this to your dealer so the necessary arrangements can be made.

Thanks 

Dave


----------



## Graham_and_Bev

*Control Panel*

Thanks very much Dave, will do...

Regards

Graham


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mark has suggested the obvious solution, which solves an issue where the panel looses communication with the fusebox. Disconnecting the black data cable forces communication to restart.
> 
> The alternative is to remove all power from the vehicle (remove the 20A battery fuses, solar panels and hook-up) and then reconnect after a few minutes. This performs a reset of the fusebox.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ash


Yes removing the black cable has reset the panel, it's now working again.

Thanks


----------

